# ¿Cómo regula la placa base la velocidad del ventilador?



## danwer (Mar 24, 2010)

Haber si alguien me puede responder esta duda puesto que he comprado un motorcillo de 12V para bombear agua y trae un cable que según tengo entendido lo emplea la placa base de un PC para regular la velocidad del mismo y necesito saber cómo exactamente puedo regularlo.

El modelo del motor es el siguiente: swiftech mcp350

http://www.swiftnets.com/PRODUCTS/mcp350.asp

Gracias!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 24, 2010)

Que tiene que ver un ventilador con la bomba de agua? se mas explicito.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 24, 2010)

Refrigeración líquida, por agua, como el coche, refrigeran el PC con agua.
Ojo, si hay fugas adiós PC.

Josefe17


----------



## danwer (Mar 24, 2010)

mmmmmm creo que no me he explicado bien, pido disculpas.

Haber, para ir al grano: Dispongo de una bomba swiftech MCP350. Necesito regular su velocidad pero sin comprar ninguna placa de estas que venden ya fabricadas para regularlas. Es decir, a ser posible algún circuito que mediante un potenciómetro variando su tensión o intensidad, me permita variar la velocidad de la misma.

Nosé si se puede hacer con este modelo de bomba, espero que si.

Si alguien sabe como puedo conseguirlo me sería de gran ayuda.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2010)

No lo regula, sino que es un muestreo de las vueltas..


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 25, 2010)

Si se usa agua destilada la mayoria de las veces no pasa nada.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

se usa como en los carros etilenglicol y propilenglicol y si tiene conduccion por suerte hay que ser un verdadero inepto para que haya fugas, parece (no se ingles) que esta bomba hace las veces de un ventilador de procesador pero haciendo circular el fluido


----------



## charlyled (Mar 25, 2010)

No se si he seguido muy bien el hilo, pero con la comparación de la placa del PC, el control de velocidad se hace mediante software, el tema del potenciometro... uff nose, probablemente si le quitas tensión gire más despacio pero no suele ser la mejor forma de control, si el control de la bomba es swicheado, puedes realizar un control con transistores de potencia, de forma que aumentes la corriente de alimentacion o la disminuyas en función del disparo del transistor, si optas por esta opción tendrás que tener cuidado con la corriente de alimentación y los picos de corriente cuando dispares los transistores...
Si todo esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que preguntas dimelo, y me vuelvo a leer el hilo para entenderlo mejor.
Un saludo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

hay tres cables, el rojo el amarillo y el negro, en mi experiencia podria decir que el tercer cabla (el amarillo por obviedad) es una especie de "etapa de potencia" conectando unicamente negro y rojo tenemos el ventilador girando a una velocidad conectando el otro a V+ tiene otra velocidad, es solo lo que he visto en mi experiencia, no se bien como funcionen, incluso los he visto con un termistor entre amarillo y rojo, tampoco se si esta bomba funcione igual


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 25, 2010)

el amarillo tira pulsos segun al velocidad que tenga en ese momento, asi la placa puede saber a que velocidad esta girando para aumentar o bajar su velocidad


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 25, 2010)

Parece ser que sí hay ventiladores de 4 cables, Gnd, vcc, sense, vcontrol... Pero tengo mis dudas, creo que a eso se refiere el compañero.
De todos modos, si deseas controlar la velocidad del ventilador en base a la temperatura, hazte un control aparte, ya que con los puertos del PC no van a controlarte mucho a menos que sean especiales y cada uno cuente con algún software especial de control...

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 25, 2010)

si que los hay de 4 cables, el cuarto es azul. el link qeu proporciona de la bomba solo tiene 3, siendo el mismo uno de color amarillo


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola, este que aparecen en el foro no serviría?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-motor.htm

Saludos


----------

